# M U D M A S T E R - Photo thread!!! Let's glorify one of the best Gs of all times!



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Thread title sounds a bit like I consider the new MUDMASTER a hero of the G-Shock family?
Right! I do! Rangeman is having a tough time here now, getting time outside. And that means:
it's serious, for, as anyone here knows, Rangeman and Gulfmaster were my outdoor sports workhorses.
Until... well, until now.

So - I propose to have a thread to glorify this new Monster of G, as i expect it to be taken to spectacular locations all around the globe, 
and awesome pictures to arise from this.

My MMs are fairly new, but I can start with some volcanic contribution... I promise some real volcanoes in the future.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

I bought my MudMaster on 29th of September 2015 and I wear it everyday since then.









































More photos to come...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7099194


Stuning photos GM, great idea for thread. Mudmaster will be one for the Casios Wall of fame, needs it's own thread

Once I get mine, I'll posts photos too, let's see when that will be


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Second pile of MudMaster photos









































Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

No decent pic, these are already the best ones I have.


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## jay_dub (Dec 7, 2013)

I can not WAIT for that red/blue version. I'm wearing my red/blue 1100 today in anticipation of selling it and replacing it with the red/blue mudmaster.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

After the first experience with the Gold edition, actually I own the black model and I changed opinion on analog watch, I love my Mudmaster.

Gold 









Black 

















































Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Set number three









































Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Man I love this watch















Even wore it to the beach once (a task usually reserved for the Frogman)



A couple of weeks ago I wore it to the springs to see the manatee that gather there in cold weather


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Piowa said:


> Set number three
> 
> View attachment 7103346
> 
> ...


Finally, Piowa, someone shows a Mudmaster with some MUD on it!! :-! Great job!! :-d



Apparently it's also the Watermaster:



And the Yellow one looks great in black clothes! ;-)


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I have to admit, that out of all the recent analog Master of G watches, the Mudman is the most impressive. Very legible digits. Balanced dial that is not too busy. Light button with black coating. And negative LCD that has excellent resolution. I just wish it wasn't so damned expensive! Just not used to spending that much for a G-Shock.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

I like the watch also but not for the price they are asking. 

I'm glad the others are posting pictures I can enjoy as I am on a self imposed "No watch buying period of undetermined length" just to see how long I can hold out on a watch purchase.


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Fourth and the last part









































Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm really liking this one, especially after all of these fine photos from our fellow WUS/F17 members... Well, you can pick one up used for high 300's/low 400's, which isn't bad. Only trouble is not much selection on band color.

But again, I have to say that the LCD dot matrix display digits look better than in stock photos. Looks like less of a gap between them. Very solid looking.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Rocat said:


> I like the watch also but not for the price they are asking.
> 
> I'm glad the others are posting pictures I can enjoy as I am on a self imposed "No watch buying period of undetermined length" just to see how long I can hold out on a watch purchase.


Really? Come on - no one here really wants to hear of someone who actually succeeds in not buying a watch for a longer period of time. anything longer than, say, a week or two is just not right to publicly acknowledge.


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it bigger than rangem an?


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

trott3r said:


> Is it bigger than rangem an?


absolutely!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My custom bezel, G-Shock in red like Mudmaster over the small display...










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

DAMN I should have taken the MUDMASTER on the Bike today...Ok next time, I promise!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7139826
> 
> 
> DAMN I should have taken the MUDMASTER on the Bike today...Ok next time, I promise!


Hmmm...Gripmaster, isn't it illegal to post a pic in this forum without a watch in it?? :-d


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmm...Gripmaster, isn't it illegal to post a pic in this forum without a watch in it?? :-d


is it? no idea!
but the watch is in the shoe. just take my word for it, please....


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Truly nice watch with a very false price-tag.


cheers


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

Super G. It _may_ compare to the Rangeman being a triple sensor, BUT not my choice as I prefer all digital dials.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I love G-Shock in red 









Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Haxi (Feb 22, 2016)

The Mudmaster is my Favourite! TOP |>|>


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

That's some crazy lume I've seen so far for the Mudmaster, including your shot and some other members' shots before. I wonder is it really that bright in real life and whether it lasts long? Wonder how is it compare to other watch brands' lume, like Seiko's?

Do you guys concur that the Mudmaster has the best lume among G-Shocks? How about among all Casio's?



Brimstone said:


>


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's some crazy lume I've seen so far for the Mudmaster, including your shot and some other members' shots before. I wonder is it really that bright in real life and whether it lasts long? Wonder how is it compare to other watch brands' lume, like Seiko's?
> 
> Do you guys concur that the Mudmaster has the best lume among G-Shocks? How about among all Casio's?


The lume is pretty substantial with a good charge. Sometimes people will increase exposure time on their camera to make lume pics seem brighter. The pic above was taken in my hotel room this morning with a light on and it is just a regular iPhone pic. As you can see from the second hand, it was a second or les exposure. It really is that bright when fully charged.

I haven't done a side by side comparison, but I don't think it lasts as long as my non-G watches. I only base that on the fact that I have woken up in the middle of the night and had to use the light to see the time. Most of my other watches seem to hold at least a faint charge, but that is purely anecdotal.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's some crazy lume I've seen so far for the Mudmaster, including your shot and some other members' shots before. I wonder is it really that bright in real life and whether it lasts long? Wonder how is it compare to other watch brands' lume, like Seiko's?
> 
> Do you guys concur that the Mudmaster has the best lume among G-Shocks? How about among all Casio's?


To my eye, it is noticeably brighter than any of my other G's (namely the GPW & Gulfmaster), though it fades rather quickly. I don't have a SEIKO diver to compare it to, but I seriously doubt it could hold a candle (no pun) to their legendary lume, especially when it comes to duration. It is not as bright as any of my Swiss divers.

That being said, it is the first Casio in which I noticed the lume after going from the sun into some shadows. The first time I wore it, it definitely grabbed my attention and left me pleasantly surprised.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Piowa said:


> Set number three
> 
> View attachment 7103346
> 
> ...


Finally, a photo of a Mudmaster with _mud_! (Although only a few specs.) I dared not to hope for it any more.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> That's some crazy lume I've seen so far for the Mudmaster, including your shot and some other members' shots before. I wonder is it really that bright in real life and whether it lasts long? Wonder how is it compare to other watch brands' lume, like Seiko's?
> 
> Do you guys concur that the Mudmaster has the best lume among G-Shocks? How about among all Casio's?


Although I don't own the GW-A1000 anymore, I believe its lume was better than that of the Mudmaster. The A1000's lume was long-lasting. If I charged it well before bedtime, I could still read the time in the early morning, although of course it had lost some intensity by then.

Now, I have a few of Seiko's professional level dive watches, and no lume on any Casio I have ever seen can come close to the lume on my Seikos (either for intensity or duration). But that shouldn't be a surprise, I wouldn't think. Actually, I don't believe I have ever seen lume on ANY watch better than that on a Seiko dive watch (not that there isn't one, perhaps, I just have not seen it)... So Casio shouldn't feel bad. :-d

Now that we're on this subject, I am curious how the lume compares on the new Manaslu PRX-8000T, since I think I read that the lume was specially applied to the markers on that watch. (two or three times or something like that) Anybody know??

FWIW, here is my Seiko "Darth Tuna":



And a Seiko Prospex kinetic diver:


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

so many great details i dont know where to look half the time! :-!


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Brimstone said:


>


That is indeed one of nicest lume shots I've seen of G-shock. Probably not as strong as Seiko Monster, the benchmark, but still I'm liking where Casio is going. Soon maybe they will use lume strong enough to compare to some divers.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

soulbridgemedia said:


> so many great details i dont know where to look half the time! :-!


Beautiful pictures, I love your green Mud 
My next gift

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> so many great details i dont know where to look half the time! :-!


Excellent pics!!! :-!

Your photos pushed me over the edge, and I now have one of these incoming! :-d:-d


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Excellent pics!!! :-!
> 
> Your photos pushed me over the edge, and I now have one of these incoming! :-d:-d


HAHA...called it :-d

Here's my post from just two weeks ago:



Knives and Lint said:


> I'll go ahead and congratulate you on the green one now, because from your comments (and being a fellow shockaholic) I'm pretty sure its a done deal. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Knives and Lint said:


> HAHA...called it :-d
> 
> Here's my post from just two weeks ago:


Yeah well...what can I say. :-d

It was not only the pics - but I found a 1A3 on Amazon at a somewhat decent price, & when it was combined with some gift cards I had, it turned out to be a nice deal --- one that I couldn't refuse, as they say! ;-)

I'm supposed to have this green monster on Friday - will post pics this weekend!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

nice one man! :-!

tho id hate to be you when it arrives, you got way too many choices now!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> nice one man! :-!
> 
> tho id hate to be you when it arrives, you got way too many choices now!


You are correct there. My collection is in need of thinning, for sure.

Thanks to the swine Post Office, I won't have this new Mudmaster till next week! :rodekaart They screwed up the delivery timeframe that was supposed to happen tomorrow. Well, I guess it's gonna be a long weekend... ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I take back what I said about the Post Office. ;-) They came thru today after all and the 1A3 has arrived!! 

This is a real beauty! To my surprise, I like the dial on this one better than the dial on my 1A9 version, due to the white markers all the way around, and the little details of color on this one. And to my pleasant surprise, the strap is a dark olive green color. From a distance it's not even noticeable - not garish at all. I also like the red-colored sensor on the side of the case. I do believe that if I end up keeping only one Mudmaster of my two, it will be this one.

Love the deep dial on these Mudmasters, and all of the little dial details on this specific version... :-!

Let me add that I am really glad Casio used hex screws on the sides of the strap rather than standard slotted screws!! The latter are too easy to strip!

This is a great way to start off the weekend guys!

Here are a few pics:


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Although I don't own the GW-A1000 anymore, I believe its lume was better than that of the Mudmaster. The A1000's lume was long-lasting. If I charged it well before bedtime, I could still read the time in the early morning, although of course it had lost some intensity by then.


The lume on the GW-A1000 gets faint quickly, but it lasts quite long in that state. At one occasion I wore mine a few hours outside; left it in a rather dim bedroom for a 36 hours; yet could still easily read it in the night. The room was not entirely dark, I could for example still see ceiling and door, albeit not individual fingers of my hand. That is what I call fit for its purpose. It would be to hope that the Mudmaster's lume is, if not as good, at least comparably good. I wish it had the GA-1000's (frowning face) uv-led.

[HR][/HR]
_addendum:_

Something that helps immensely with lume luminosity is that these watches are so large that the sleeves do not slide over it. My little Seiko always tends to get covered by my sleeves, even when I secure the velcro straps tightly. This even happens in the warmer season with shirt cuff. I suppose one can Nato-strap a Protrek over a ski-jacket sleeve, but this isn't as reasonable with a nice shirt.

By the way, what do you do with smaller or dressier watches to prevent shirt cuffs etc to slide over the watches?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sdog said:


> The lume on the GW-A1000 gets faint quickly, but it lasts quite long in that state. At one occasion I wore mine a few hours outside; left it in a rather dim bedroom for a 36 hours; yet could still easily read it in the night. The room was not entirely dark, I could for example still see ceiling and door, albeit not individual fingers of my hand. That is what I call fit for its purpose. It would be to hope that the Mudmaster's lume is, if not as good, at least comparably good. I wish it had the GA-1000's (frowning face) uv-led.


The lume on this 1A3 Mudmaster is better than I expected. Well, the intensity of the lume is very good, but it is not very long-lasting like it was on the A1000. Still, with all of the hour markers being white on this 1A3 Mudmaster, the lume looks better than on the 1A9 version where the lume is not that good except on the 12, 3, 6, and 9 numerals. Yeah, a UV-LED would be pretty cool... But, at least it DOES have a dual-LED. Maybe that's why the lume on the GW-A1000 was so long-lasting - to my recollection, it didn't have any LED light at all..


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sdog said:


> The lume on the GW-A1000 gets faint quickly, but it lasts quite long in that state. At one occasion I wore mine a few hours outside; left it in a rather dim bedroom for a 36 hours; yet could still easily read it in the night. The room was not entirely dark, I could for example still see ceiling and door, albeit not individual fingers of my hand. That is what I call fit for its purpose. It would be to hope that the Mudmaster's lume is, if not as good, at least comparably good. I wish it had the GA-1000's (frowning face) uv-led.
> 
> [HR][/HR]
> _addendum:_
> ...


I almost never wear shirts with cuffs. (really) When I do, I don't worry about watches going under the cuff. Just move the cuff when I need to see the time. I don't worry about hurting luminosity because I'm never really in a position to need that, but even if I am I'm almost always wearing a G that has a light.. ;-)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## kordi (Mar 3, 2016)

Hello mew here and proud owner of mudmaster gwg 1000 1a
Have a small problem anyone knows how to replace the plastic bezel on mud master i had a scratch in top right corner and its driving me crazy how hard is o replace the bezel on mudmaster anyone plizzz


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kordi said:


> Hello mew here and proud owner of mudmaster gwg 1000 1a
> Have a small problem anyone knows how to replace the plastic bezel on mud master i had a scratch in top right corner and its driving me crazy how hard is o replace the bezel on mudmaster anyone plizzz


You are off topic, see my replay in other thread concerning the same argument.

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

couple out in the wild 
(by wild i mean the small bit of land the inlaws have on the north east coast of new south wales  )


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

soulbridgemedia said:


> couple out in the wild
> (by wild i mean the small bit of land the inlaws have on the north east coast of new south wales  )


Awesome pics!! :-!

That very model and version also happens to be on my wrist this very moment, as I just got this one last week. My favorite Mudmaster and one of my favorite g-shocks, for sure.


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

Still, so much Master, so little Mud.

If I had that bugger, I should enrol in one of those silly mud-marathons* 



*Not that I should even think of running, not to speak of getting dirty, for any other reason.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

sdog said:


> Still, so much Master, so little Mud.
> 
> If I had that bugger, I should enrol in one of those silly mud-marathons*
> 
> *Not that I should even think of running, not to speak of getting dirty, for any other reason.


LOL I can picture it now. I can hear the announcers saying, "Why is that guy just rolling around in the mud pit?? And why does he keep trying to take photos of his muddy watch??!" And then, "Isn't he wearing jeans and a polo shirt??? Who IS this guy?"

"It's a bird, no it's a plane, no.....it's MUDMASTER MAN!!!!" :-d


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Anyone have a pic of a mudmaster next to a GDX6900?

Not sure if it'll be too big, though the 6900 is perfect


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

ACG said:


> Anyone have a pic of a mudmaster next to a GDX6900?
> 
> Not sure if it'll be too big, though the 6900 is perfect


The Mudmaster is definitely bigger but fits the wrist MUCH better and is more comfortable due to the curved lug design. With the GDX6900 I have a significant wrist gap, but the Mudmaster conforms to and hugs my wrist perfectly. It's a super comfortable watch for being so large. Here are some quick pics I took. For reference my wrist is only 7" but I wear XL gloves.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Perfect, many thanks.

Looks like a winner


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

My tribute to MudMaster









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

INside is better


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Goldmaster is back from a long trip to the volcanoes....


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7588442
> 
> 
> Goldmaster is back from a long trip to the volcanoes....


Awesome picture


----------



## shiverz718 (Dec 6, 2010)

1A9 sitting on a 1A3 strap


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Track40 (Sep 28, 2010)

My all time favorite G model at the moment. I want the new red one so bad, I'm about to sell everything I have, outside of my 2 Mudmasters & GPW just to get the RED one!


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Track, please report your MM here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudmaster-gwg-1000-counting-thread-2239425-39.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought my Mudmaster as a holiday watch and took it with me to South America for a month.
I love the look of it.
All was fine until I went up over 4000 m above the sea level in Cajas,Ecuador.



After that day it stopped reading the pressure (blank display) and this obviously affected altitude reading too.



Well - I thought - shame, but at least its on guarantee.
After this I moved to Salinas, Pacific Ocean.



There was no mercy for the watch  Salty water, big waves, sand, sun, beer splashes etc 
And then a miracle happened - it cured itself  
Very happy moved soon to Peru and took my Mudmaster back to the high Andes.
Pics below - lake Titicaca, Tequile Island.





And other well known places





All was great until the next flight back to Ecuador. Pressure readings stopped again and this time there was no miracle 
When back home I sent it for the guarantee repair.
Today, after nearly three weeks I had an email that my watch has been repaired and its on its way back to me. 
All ended nice, but I don't have any confidence in this watch now. Lost my trust and possibly will keep it (not sure though) but it will never be my holiday watch anymore.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

well done for all the altitude! too bad you had a breakdown, though..... dont despair... just give the good old Master another chance!
was that Inca Trail? Great trip!



romseyman said:


> I bought my Mudmaster as a holiday watch and took it with me to South America for a month.
> I love the look of it.
> All was fine until I went up over 4000 m above the sea level in Cajas,Ecuador.
> After that day it stopped reading the pressure (blank display) and this obviously affected altitude reading too.
> ...


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

gripmaster said:


> well done for all the altitude! too bad you had a breakdown, though..... dont despair... just give the good old Master another chance!
> was that Inca Trail? Great trip!


Actually right now I m browsing this two threads: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-no-barometer-reading-2964994.html and https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gulfmaster-not-showing-barometric-pressure-3047138.html. Maybe it's just a common issue and the watch might just need a reset? I wish and hope so  It can be home Friday if lucky. 
Unfortunately we had not enough time to do The Inca Trail. This take two/three days depending on the route. Despite a long holiday there was not enough time for all. Shame because the weather was just perfect for this.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> I take back what I said about the Post Office. ;-) They came thru today after all and the 1A3 has arrived!!
> 
> This is a real beauty! To my surprise, I like the dial on this one better than the dial on my 1A9 version, due to the white markers all the way around, and the little details of color on this one. And to my pleasant surprise, the strap is a dark olive green color. From a distance it's not even noticeable - not garish at all. I also like the red-colored sensor on the side of the case. I do believe that if I end up keeping only one Mudmaster of my two, it will be this one.
> 
> ...


Am in the same boat you are in..................have both 1A3 & 1A9 since December and have been making up my mind which to let go................the 1A3 has all of what you mentioned in its favor BUT 1A9 is more subdued (markers are not glaringly white) and understated..............can get away with that in Office meeting on half sleeves but 1A3 has its own charms................

Wear yours in good health.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

umarrajs said:


> Am in the same boat you are in..................have both 1A3 & 1A9 since December and have been making up my mind which to let go................the 1A3 has all of what you mentioned in its favor BUT 1A9 is more subdued (markers are not glaringly white) and understated..............can get away with that in Office meeting on half sleeves but 1A3 has its own charms................
> 
> Wear yours in good health.


You as well! 

Yeah, they both have their positive attributes, but since I got the 1A3 I haven't been wearing the 1A9. Guess my decision is made.

All in all though, it's a good boat to be in! :-d


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

New photos of the new VOLCANOMASTER coming up.... That's a MUDMASTER on top of a volcano, where there can not be any mud....


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

gripmaster said:


> New photos of the new VOLCANOMASTER coming up.... That's a MUDMASTER on top of a volcano, where there can not be any mud....


Hmmm ... Ashmaster then?


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Back from the volcano, Goldmaster brings back some brandnew photos of course!

check them out here:

Burning hot! The Volcano Master | G-Shock Visions


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

cbkihong said:


> gripmaster said:
> 
> 
> > New photos of the new VOLCANOMASTER coming up.... That's a MUDMASTER on top of a volcano, where there can not be any mud....
> ...


No... it's *Magmamaster*! :-d

By the way, Grip, is that smoke from the volcano or just clouds? If it's producing that much smoke, you probably shouldn't be there. ;-)


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> No... it's *Magmamaster*! :-d
> 
> By the way, Grip, is that smoke from the volcano or just clouds? If it's producing that much smoke, you probably shouldn't be there. ;-)


these are clouds... if this was smoke, not only should I not be there, I would also have taken some historical pictures..... 
I did ride through those clouds with the roadbike though, and thats some dense fog right there between 1800 and 2300 meters!
also quite cold!


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

Opinions about it?


----------



## frhoads (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the same watch. I really like it. High functionality and very comfortable. Everyone needs a yellow watch 



JotaG said:


> Opinions about it?


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Agree, prefer this yellow to the Rangeman yellow.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

JotaG said:


> Opinions about it?


I will have the same combo 
Since nearly a month the strap is waiting for the watch to come back from a guarantee repair.
Thanks for posting. Now I know how it looks


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

wild4stangs said:


> How is the lume on Mudman's?


Don't expect miracles. Not that good like Seiko's divers but Mudmaster have a LED light so no problem at all.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

After the Mudmaster Black and Gold, my definitive choice is the black.


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

I am a rollie/omega man but you guys photos have really tipped me over the edge and I think I'm definitely going to get one! 
Don't mind me asking, where do you guys usually find has the best prices for gshocks? Specifically this model. Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Frederick (Feb 28, 2016)

There are some killer pics in this thread... The Mudmaster is a seriously photogenic watch.


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

photogenic, you say?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7696058
> 
> 
> photogenic, you say?


Spectacular


----------



## Silverswoosh (Aug 11, 2013)

Spotted one on TV this morning!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

Silverswoosh said:


> Spotted one on TV this morning!


whos the guy?


----------



## Silverswoosh (Aug 11, 2013)

DeAngelo Williams. Plays for the Pittsburgh Steelers. That was from Sportscenter this morning.


----------



## anylau (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got mine yesterday~ wow, it's a very nice looking g shock... and thick... :-d


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats, please report it the counting thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudmaster-gwg-1000-counting-thread-2239425-39.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JustinTan (Nov 21, 2012)

got this on Saturday in Tokyo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

JustinTan said:


> View attachment 7708234
> 
> got this on Saturday in Tokyo


Wow! big congrats Justin. First RD on F17 I think  Looks great. Big congrats & enjoy


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

That thing is really nice.

It is just so effin large. Perhaps I've to save a bit to get a motorbike licence and an enduro to have a reason and excuse to wear one. It certainly would look nice with a protective bike jacket. /s


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

anylau said:


> Just got mine yesterday~ wow, it's a very nice looking g shock... and thick... :-d
> 
> View attachment 7708122


Nice Keyboard! I bet you game in the dark, do you? ;-)


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Against all my judgement (as this is totally not my style at all), I bought one and am absolutely loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Great, just saw somebody wearing a black MM yesterday. Black long sleeve shirt with black MM. It was quite a match.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Switched Straps ...*

Olive Green for the Yellow ...







Kurt


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Silverswoosh said:


> Spotted one on TV this morning!


Since he is a Pittsburgh Steeler and their colors are black and gold, I am surprised he chose the 1A3 version rather than the yellow/black 1A9... :think:

But, he made a good choice anyway. Of the two Mudmasters I had, I now only have the 1A3. Great watch!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Just made a new combo but now I' m not sure if it not too yellow?


----------



## Silverswoosh (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd say it's just right.


----------



## JotaG (Jan 5, 2016)

romseyman said:


> Just made a new combo but now I' m not sure if it not too yellow?


MOAR


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

I have a small wrist (6.6"). Will I be able to get away with wearing this watch? 

I'd love to see pictures of this watch on small wrists. Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/help-cant-decide-gwg-1000-mudmaster-2420513-2.html#post20639441


----------



## gripmaster (Dec 2, 2012)

My favorite image of GOLDMASTER so far - a golden sunset on top of Roque de los Muchachos,
the volcano on La Palma....
for the rest of the series, have a look here:

When the sun sets, on the Volcano&#8230; | G-Shock Visions


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7747746
> 
> 
> My favorite image of GOLDMASTER so far - a golden sunset on top of Roque de los Muchachos,
> ...


Spectacular Gripmaster!!! :-!


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

I am planning to buy this watch(GWG-1000). Please let me know what all i need to check before buying this watch.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

gripmaster:
You said a mouthfull. I own 8 Gshocks. SIL owns 11.
Mudmaster is great but my radar is set on the new King G.
GWX 56. Baddest and biggest G ever produced.
In the meantime I'll just have to wait getting a King G with
my GW5000 bb1. One of Casio's best. On my wrist as I type
this.

X Traindriver


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

It's called Mudman for a Reason.







one hole down 8, to dig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Adrian Markus said:


> I am planning to buy this watch(GWG-1000). Please let me know what all i need to check before buying this watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Founds on your account


----------



## Declan79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Duo MUdman


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

$teve said:


> It's called Mudman for a Reason. one hole down 8, to dig.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and its called a mudMASTER thread for a reason


----------



## $teve (Jun 1, 2006)

Do you somehow find this post by me threatening or unrelated to the topic material. The origins of the Mudmaster are not found in the Mudman? With the exception of one poster in this entire thread the only thing i see are a bunch of _safe queens. _ Have a great day. Cheers


soulbridgemedia said:


> and its called a mudMASTER thread for a reason


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

Some indoor shots.

Casio G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3

Casio G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3

Casio G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3


----------



## jay_dub (Dec 7, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> gripmaster:
> Mudmaster is great but my radar is set on the new King G.
> X Traindriver


New King? Which model is this?


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

*

The BEAST has arrived..!
#The Toughest Watch In The World *|>


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

*

The BEAST has arrived..!
#The Toughest Watch In The World *|>


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

$teve said:


> Do you somehow find this post by me threatening or unrelated to the topic material. The origins of the Mudmaster are not found in the Mudman? With the exception of one poster in this entire thread the only thing i see are a bunch of _safe queens. _ Have a great day. Cheers


Well said, sir.










I still have not gotten mine muddy yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

Has anyone tried the tampered glass for the new Mudmaster GWG-1000 ??

Check Lowest Price of gilrajavy Liph.G Tempered glass G-Shock GWG-1000 smart watch screen protector | my.Boneprice.com Malaysia

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## loganhunter2009 (Feb 21, 2016)

The more I see the pictures the more anxious I get. My watch is supposed to arrive today soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Poovakkurussi (Jul 8, 2015)

I helped myself to one, and couldn't have been happier.


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

these pictures are making it really hard to resist. thanks, and keep 'em coming everyone! 

hopefully there's gonna be some father's day deals real soon...


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Poovakkurussi said:


> I helped myself to one, and couldn't have been happier.


Congrats, please report it in a counting thread.


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

Matte finish sapphire glass


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

The watch certainly looks good in photos where it is seen on its own.

On wrists, that seems a little doubtful. However, as far as I can see, no one posted a picture of the watch being worn from a third person view. What I mean, not wrist shots of your own wrist, but photos of someone who wears the watch. This is an entirely different angle, which I think is very important for all but the most uncaring how they are seen.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

sdog said:


> The watch certainly looks good in photos where it is seen on its own.
> 
> On wrists, that seems a little doubtful. However, as far as I can see, no one posted a picture of the watch being worn from a third person view. What I mean, not wrist shots of your own wrist, but photos of someone who wears the watch. This is an entirely different angle, which I think is very important for all but the most uncaring how they are seen.


So let me get this straight you think more ppl should get other ppl to take photos of them wearing a mudmaster (assuming you mean just a wider view of more than just the wrist, which in that case can be achieved by a simple mirror) because ppl should care more about how others see them and not about the watches they actually like?? Haha i think you picked the wrong forum to say thats something thats "very important".


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

ps. heres a wide shot of me "uncaring" with the mudmaster


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> So let me get this straight you think more ppl should get other ppl to take photos of them wearing a mudmaster (assuming you mean just a wider view of more than just the wrist, which in that case can be achieved by a simple mirror) because ppl should care more about how others see them and not about the watches they actually like?? Haha i think you picked the wrong forum to say thats something thats "very important".





soulbridgemedia said:


> ps. heres a wide shot of me "uncaring" with the mudmaster


Yes, I think that summarizes it quite well.

That appears to be a photo that presents the impression of uncaring in a very careful manner, showing that you are indeed very much aware of how you are perceived.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

sdog said:


> Yes, I think that summarizes it quite well.
> 
> That appears to be a photo that presents the impression of uncaring in a very careful manner, showing that you are indeed very much aware of how you are perceived.


OR... it could be me loaded on straight vodka at the sneaker freaker collab launch caring more about standing up straight than what ppl like you might think but feel free to continue to talk in circles and riddles and judge away, wont change how i feel about the watches i wear and how i wear them :-!

tho it does sound like youre rather salty, do you secretly want a mudmaster? are you jealous of those that wear them without care and wish you had the same panache? or do you just not like seeing others enjoy what they like?


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmmm? A new combo maybe? :think:
Tried this today.











I 'll leave it like this for a while. ;-)


----------



## sdog (Apr 8, 2014)

soulbridgemedia said:


> OR... it could be me loaded on straight vodka at the sneaker freaker collab launch caring more about standing up straight than what ppl like you might think but feel free to continue to talk in circles and riddles and judge away, wont change how i feel about the watches i wear and how i wear them :-!
> 
> tho it does sound like youre rather salty, do you secretly want a mudmaster? are you jealous of those that wear them without care and wish you had the same panache? or do you just not like seeing others enjoy what they like?


Happily drunk, good for you!

Salty, as in being pissed? Certainly not. Taking the piss? Yes, certainly! I am a bit disappointed that you cannot see the whimsy in my posts, I can, however, understand why you wouldn't accept the compliment.

However, I don't buy that you are entirely uncaring about your outside appearance. You simply don't look like that. One can hardly find people that are not vain whatsoever, unless they have given themselves entirely up. Often enough they are simply not admitting their vanity to themselves.

Perhaps there is a misunderstanding: Uncaring for their outside appearance were the homeless alcoholic who is ignorant of his trousers being full of urine stains, or the clinically depressed people I saw in a clinic who were kept so sedated that they didn't seem to notice anything beyond the tips of their cigarettes. Panache in contrast is flamboyance, boldly uncaring of some social conventions.

Do I want a GWG? I'd rather hoped that more people would sell their GW-A1100 because of it. The new Mudmaster was never much my thing, i find the screw-in crown inconvenient. It can look quite good on people if it fits their personal style. It certainly suits you. It would certainly suit someone who rides Paris-Dakar on a KTM. I fear I would look like a complete idiot with it. Panach doesn't cut it for me, I'm an old fart, past thirty, and two or three kg too fat.


----------



## jourdan (Aug 26, 2015)

here is mine


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

from the wruw thread


> modmaster!
> inspo from the thread that was posted recently about band swaps, 1a9 band on 1a3 case/module. works perfectly with the yellow accents from the 1a3


----------



## loganhunter2009 (Feb 21, 2016)

Mudmaster is endorsed by captain of US Corrections Special Ops
http://www.bestproducts.com/mens-style/a186/mudmaster-gwg-1000-watch-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## White Mule (Feb 24, 2012)

The White Mule


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice pictures, please report it here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudmaster-gwg-1000-counting-thread-2239425-43.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JRNLS (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRNLS (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRNLS (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRNLS (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeaItsSlo (Nov 13, 2007)

Beautiful watches. I really need to find a good deal on one of these.


----------



## Poovakkurussi (Jul 8, 2015)

Wondering if the olive green strap (from 1A3), wouldn't go better with the blacked out lettering on this 1A9.

Has anyone here tried it out? From where I'm based, it'd be 60$ and 4 weeks of waiting, before I can even try it out.

A


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Subscribed. Really on the edge with this one. Was just casually researching what's new with G-Shock when I discovered this Mudmaster already has a cult following! Have no photos to contribute yet. Hopefully soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Just got this and it is a real beaut and brute! Terrific look and outstanding feature set. This one will be on my wrist for quite a while.


----------



## firedfromthecircus (Jan 8, 2016)

Some fantastic photos in this thread. Liking these a lot even though I tend to prefer either or when it comes to digital/analogue.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

As posted in the counting thread. This is the best G-Shock I've owned so far! Really happy about the fit and features. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm really liking this watch & think it will probably be my next purchase , I especially love the screw lock bit 


Bonnet de douche


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

bunch of out and about wristies from japan 

fuji Q highland 









finding it rather tough to breathe running around the snow fields in the japan alps









matsumoto time piece museum









head to head with the wsdf10









ashikaga flower park









shibuya crossing 









tokyo skytree 









1:1 gundam. hes so handsome ^_^









disney sea (...or under it, as it were)









and finally a little xmas in june sweater action


----------



## kamphfer (Sep 3, 2015)

mudmaster i like.....gulfmaster gWn100 i love... gwf1000 not so much.... rangeman meh






forgive the crappy mobile phone camera ....


----------



## Mrcrooka1 (Feb 24, 2015)

A few shots





































Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamphfer (Sep 3, 2015)

I would like to share the wallpaper that I made.... its my current pc wallpaper


----------



## leets (Jun 18, 2016)

Does all Mudmaster have a unique serial number behind the case ?


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

leets said:


> Does all Mudmaster have a unique serial number behind the case ?


Yes


----------



## mwalle6 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Switched Straps ...*

Great content here. I really want one now!


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Best arrived. Only thing that bothered me was that it makes this annoying sound when I press on the bezel above the sensor. Squeaking sound. Anyway I washed and sprayed some silicon spray on it, much better now. Hope that with use it will stop completely. Would not want to send it back due to this. I like the watch may too much



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

petre said:


> Best arrived. Only thing that bothered me was that it makes this annoying sound when I press on the bezel above the sensor. Squeaking sound. Anyway I washed and sprayed some silicon spray on it, much better now. Hope that with use it will stop completely. Would not want to send it back due to this. I like the watch may too much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Meant that the beast arrived can't upload a photo though... not sure why. Anyone else experienced the creaking/sqeauking sounds? Thx

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

My GB at work this morning.


----------



## Adrian Markus (May 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

petre said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

petre said:


> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


On my way to work 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m (Oct 11, 2010)

I really want one but this might be the first time i think a G might be too big for my 6.25" wrist......screw it, never stopped me before haha


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Always rad seeing more bikes and watches - here's my All City Macho Man with the appropriately macho Mudmaster leading the way.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

dinexus said:


> Always rad seeing more bikes and watches - here's my All City Macho Man with the appropriately macho Mudmaster leading the way.


And a set of Mechanix gloves to boot ;-)


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Forum burp hiccup - please delete me.


----------



## e.looijenga (Dec 14, 2015)

Just picked my first G Shock, the Mudmaster in red . Cannot post pictures unfortunately.


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

Swapped out the green band for black. I'll be switching back and forth to keep it interesting  Maybe yellow next.


































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

I was doing this on a regular basis as well, but now I've gone back to the green band and it's really grown on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## e.looijenga (Dec 14, 2015)

Are those straps easy to find on ebay for example? I have a red one and would love to change now and then. But a local shop will charge me 35 euro's for a strap. That is Tissot prices ;-)


----------



## sabesh (Apr 2, 2016)

e.looijenga said:


> Are those straps easy to find on ebay for example? I have a red one and would love to change now and then. But a local shop will charge me 35 euro's for a strap. That is Tissot prices ;-)


Nope, quite rare at this time. I got mine from Pacparts, which took 5 weeks from order date to mailbox. Kinkodo store on Rakuten used to sell them, but out of stock currently.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

stage12m said:


> I really want one but this might be the first time i think a G might be too big for my 6.25" wrist......screw it, never stopped me before haha


as others and myself have said, the wrist guards on the gwg help alot on smaller wrists. its def. a big watch but still wears quite comfortably.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Another GB


----------



## lindseybp (Jun 29, 2016)

Quick question from a newbie here. I absolutely love the Mudmaster. I'm in the usa and trying to figure out where to get one. There seem to be one or two reputable sellers with extremely high feedback on ebay based in the usa and then there are third parties selling on amazon. Is one option better than the other? Just looking for input from the pros. I have other gshocks but this would be the most expensive one in my collection so just trying to be cautious. Thanks.


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

lindseybp said:


> Quick question from a newbie here.


This is a PHOTO THREAD!


----------



## lindseybp (Jun 29, 2016)

M-Shock said:


> This is a PHOTO THREAD!


Ok, sorry. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Rayoui (Apr 11, 2016)

lindseybp said:


> Quick question from a newbie here. I absolutely love the Mudmaster. I'm in the usa and trying to figure out where to get one. There seem to be one or two reputable sellers with extremely high feedback on ebay based in the usa and then there are third parties selling on amazon. Is one option better than the other? Just looking for input from the pros. I have other gshocks but this would be the most expensive one in my collection so just trying to be cautious. Thanks.


Got mine from an Amazon seller, had no issues.


----------



## lindseybp (Jun 29, 2016)

I can finally officially post on this thread. Can't believe how comfortable it is for the size.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

A few shots from me..


----------



## petre (Feb 21, 2014)

Just changed the strap. Looks amazing, at least my opinion like the all black bezel and dark green strap. 
Will probably sell my yellow strap, so let me know if you want it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A sweet Red Master, new arrival!


----------



## e.looijenga (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


>


Is that a new pickup, brvheart?? Either way, nice!!!! :-!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Is that a new pickup, brvheart?? Either way, nice!!!! :-!


Thanks and Yes sir! Came today after an entire 1 day wait...this is the first shot of the upcoming "eye candy" thread for it


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


>


That's awesome brvheart  Congrats & enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's awesome brvheart  Congrats & enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you sir!! I have to say that this Mudmaster is a bit addictive...I find myself wanting the red/black and the yellow as well...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

brvheart said:


> Thank you sir!! I have to say that this Mudmaster is a bit addictive...I find myself wanting the red/black and the yellow as well...


Absolutely  Both are awesome. The Red one my fave at the moment but this can change quickly. The whole range is a winner IMHO. Well done Casio. Enjoy brvheart 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

brvheart said:


> Thank you sir!! I have to say that this Mudmaster is a bit addictive...I find myself *wanting the red/black and the yellow as well...*


There's a European site ... :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Thank you sir!! I have to say that this Mudmaster is a bit addictive...I find myself wanting the red/black and the yellow as well...


....well, not to tempt you or anything... :-d



and btw, the green one is also pretty sweet!! Don't look too close!! :-d:-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

I actually was looking at mine last night and wondering if nail polish remover would do good to remove the bezel paint 

But the yellow I like with the black light button! And the red - well it's awesome too!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

I made a small modification to my Mudmaster by replacing the red sensor cover with the green one that comes on the GWG1000GB. It looked fine in red, I just kinda figured I'd swap it out for fun. I added the part to a pacparts order that I was already making for another project, and for under 3 bucks why not?


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Knives and Lint said:


> I made a small modification to my Mudmaster by replacing the red sensor cover with the green one that comes on the GWG1000GB. It looked fine in red, I just kinda figured I'd swap it out for fun. I added the part to a pacparts order that I was already making for another project, and for under 3 bucks why not?


As usual - I LOVE your mods! This is so small, subtle - but NOT small or SUBTLE! I love it! Looks perfect! Nice job!!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

brvheart said:


> As usual - I LOVE your mods! This is so small, subtle - but NOT small or SUBTLE! I love it! Looks perfect! Nice job!!


Thanks man, much appreciated. You know I can't just leave things alone :-d. I've had the idea in the back of my head since I first saw the GB and thought it odd that they would choose a green cover for the gold colorway.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I do like to take the opportunity and ask what material is the sensor cover made of?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

WES51 said:


> I do like to take the opportunity and ask what material is the sensor cover made of?


To my surprise it was just plastic, coated with metallic paint. I really thought it was metal until now.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> To my surprise it was just plastic, coated with metallic paint. I really thought it was metal until now.


Thanks for the answer.

Actually I do prefer plastic in this instance. The reason for this is the saltwater environment that I plan to use (my future purchase) Mudmaster.

Of course watch grade stainless would have been just fine too, but I sure hoped it would not be made of anodized aluminum, which thankfully it is not.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Knives and Lint said:


> To my surprise it was just plastic, coated with metallic paint. I really thought it was metal until now.


K&L - is the light button easily replaceable? And are the side buttons the same as the light button? I would like to replace mine with all black from the black and yellow model...


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

WES51 said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> Actually I do prefer plastic in this instance. The reason for this is the saltwater environment that I plan to use (my future purchase) Mudmaster.
> 
> Of course watch grade stainless would have been just fine too, but I sure hoped it would not be made of anodized aluminum, which thankfully it is not.


True. Yea, the more I was thinking about it, plastic does seem like the best material in this case. It did have me fooled though.



brvheart said:


> K&L - is the light button easily replaceable? And are the side buttons the same as the light button? I would like to replace mine with all black from the black and yellow model...


Cool idea!...Actually this mod did not require any major disassembly, so I can't really say. The "cap" is merely a decorative cover that nests on the inside of the bezel. I didn't even have to take the bezel all the way off, just the side with the sensor cover, and I was able to slip it into place without even taking the bezel off over the light button. I'm glad I didn't have to take it all the way off, as the bezel on this one seems stiffer and harder to work with than most G's (I expected this as reported by fcasoli).

EDIT: Looking at pacparts it seems as if they are definitely different as they have parts listed as "front button" as well as "side button". As for difficulty, I honestly have never replaced a 5th light button, but I have heard (and can imagine) that it is more difficult due to the lack of the straight angle you have when replacing normal buttons. Plus with this being an analog I'm not even sure what getting access to the buttons entails.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

brvheart said:


> K&L - is the light button easily replaceable? And are the side buttons the same as the light button? I would like to replace mine with all black from the black and yellow model...


Also it may be useful to play with the desired looks via Photoshop first.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A slight "mod" to mine.... Replaced red strap with black. (ONLY temporary, I can assure you!) While I like this look (sometimes all-black is the way to go!), I simply love the red strap, so it won't be staying away for long. ;-)

p.s. One of these days, when I receive the yellow strap from Pacparts, I'm going to try it out on my 1A3 green version!  (it will match the yellow highlights on its dial)

p.p.s. *A STRANGE THING WITH THE MUDMASTER ----- THE MORE I WEAR IT, THE MORE I LOVE IT!!!!!* o|:rodekaart:-d:-d I MIGHT HAVE TO GO INTO HIDING ONCE THE 'DESERT CAMO' VERSION COMES OUT!! :-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> A slight "mod" to mine.... Replaced red strap with black. (ONLY temporary, I can assure you!) While I like this look (sometimes all-black is the way to go!), I simply love the red strap, so it won't be staying away for long. ;-)
> 
> p.s. One of these days, when I receive the yellow strap from Pacparts, I'm going to try it out on my 1A3 green version!  (it will match the yellow highlights on its dial)
> 
> p.p.s. *A STRANGE THING WITH THE MUDMASTER ----- THE MORE I WEAR IT, THE MORE I LOVE IT!!!!!* o|:rodekaart:-d:-d I MIGHT HAVE TO GO INTO HIDING ONCE THE 'DESERT CAMO' VERSION COMES OUT!! :-d


Looks fantastic!!! I'm with you! The more I wear it..


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, that's more like it with the black strap! As for your strange feeling described in Red, it's a classic symptom of Resin Poisoning, better call poison control ASAP for an antidote. :-d



Time4Playnow said:


> A slight "mod" to mine.... Replaced red strap with black. (ONLY temporary, I can assure you!) While I like this look (sometimes all-black is the way to go!), I simply love the red strap, so it won't be staying away for long. ;-)
> 
> p.s. One of these days, when I receive the yellow strap from Pacparts, I'm going to try it out on my 1A3 green version!  (it will match the yellow highlights on its dial)
> 
> p.p.s. *A STRANGE THING WITH THE MUDMASTER ----- THE MORE I WEAR IT, THE MORE I LOVE IT!!!!!* o|:rodekaart:-d:-d I MIGHT HAVE TO GO INTO HIDING ONCE THE 'DESERT CAMO' VERSION COMES OUT!! :-d


----------



## e.looijenga (Dec 14, 2015)

For me the biggest advantage is that its strong. I used to wear Tissot, Vostok Europe watches. Beautifull, but if you're an ATV driver and go mudding and cleaning you always have to look out with the watch. Those days are over now 👍


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

ANOTHER change of clothes for a Mudmaster!! Now I have 4 Mudmasters for the price of two!  1A3 and 1000RD switched up a bit with the yellow and black straps. ;-)

Having owned the 1A9 Mudmaster, I think I like the golden yellow strap on the 1A3 even more.... With the yellow highlights on the dial of the 1A3, the yellow strap works very very well. Overall I think it looks just as good as the 1A9. The primary difference aside from the color accents on the dials of those two, is that the 1A9 has some "subdued" hour markers, and the 1A3 does not. But, this translates to better lume for the 1A3. b-)


----------



## mpulford311 (Aug 13, 2016)

Nice watch. I just bought the mudmaster myself. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpulford311 (Aug 13, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

LOVE IT! Agreed, more I wear it, more I love it!!!


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

GWG10001A9. Ive had mine only 3 days. Purchased from A WUS member. Very comfy on my 7.5 inch wrist.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcGonzo311 (Aug 17, 2016)

where did you buy the extra straps??? I would love to pick up an extra


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

jcGonzo311 said:


> where did you buy the extra straps??? I would love to pick up an extra


pacparts.com


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Camouflage version....
Bought 3 extra Bezels and a red and yellow strap, will keep one bezel stock and paint the other two to accent the other straps.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Seattle said:


> Camouflage version....
> Bought 3 extra Bezels and a red and yellow strap, will keep one bezel stock and paint the other two to accent the other straps.
> View attachment 9076954


OMG!! Did you make that yourself?!? I want one!!


----------



## woodsrider (Aug 14, 2016)

That camo Mudmaster looks great....more info, please!

BTW, new member here....hello everyone!


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, thank you....I can never leave well enough alone.



brvheart said:


> OMG!! Did you make that yourself?!? I want one!!


----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks! 
Just a simple paint job (using homemade stencil) with a clear coat finish.
Considering that replacement bezels are only $11 at Pacparts I figured I'd give it a shot.
I paint knives, firearms, etc. so it wasn't much of a stretch. Already have a bunch of OD green, FDE, type colors that adhere well to plastic and porous material.



woodsrider said:


> That camo Mudmaster looks great....more info, please!
> 
> BTW, new member here....hello everyone!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Seattle said:


> Camouflage version....
> Bought 3 extra Bezels and a red and yellow strap, will keep one bezel stock and paint the other two to accent the other straps.
> View attachment 9076954


Looks great!! :-!

You just gave me an idea.....I'm going to try to do that & make my own "Desert Camo" bezel, assuming I can get hold of a Desert Camo strap once that version comes out!!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Seattle said:


> Thanks!
> Just a simple paint job (using homemade stencil) with a clear coat finish.
> Considering that replacement bezels are only $11 at Pacparts I figured I'd give it a shot.
> I paint knives, firearms, etc. so it wasn't much of a stretch. Already have a bunch of OD green, FDE, type colors that adhere well to plastic and porous material.


You Cerekote also? Pm me!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

One of those days when an awesome G is about to be delivered, and you're like......:-d:-d:-d



In this case, the one I'm waiting for is this one: :-!:-!:-!

pic borrowed from @GSHOCK_OFFICIAL Twitter account:



ACTUAL photos of it to be posted here sometime later today!!!!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> One of those days when an awesome G is about to be delivered, and you're like......:-d:-d:-d


Dr. Watch Geek's advice: if you're actually acting like the person in the GIF, take some Valium! ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Whew!! The Camo Mudmaster has arrived, after a long wait from the Post Office today! 

My 3rd Mudmaster now - group shots to be taken in a day or two.

Here are some intro shots for you. I LOVE the camo on this one, along with the dial colors/accents!! :-!

I'm not pretending these are unboxing pics cause they aren't, but I just wanted to show that, to my surprise, this one came in the nice new Master of G box, and not that little tiny black box that many Gs from Japan ship with. I mean, of course it should, I just was not thinking about it when I opened it, and as a result the Master of G box was a nice surprise.

Outer box



Inner box



And the goodies inside!!























And for the record, I'm still feeling like this! :-d:-d:-d (though I believe I look a little more manly than this guy does at the moment -- even though I think it's Jeremy Renner...)


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> And for the record, I'm still feeling like this! :-d:-d:-d


Let me PM you some prescriptions! ;-)

Just kidding, congrats again for the new Muddy. The band does look better in reality pics than in the stock pics.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!! Looks AWESOME!!! GREAT photos as well!!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Looks AWESOME!!! GREAT photos as well!!! Woot Woot!!!


Thanks!! I had a feeling you 'might' like it!! hahahaha :-d

A few more pics that give a better view of the dial:


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!! I had a feeling you 'might' like it!! hahahaha :-d
> 
> A few more pics that give a better view of the dial:


Well....I know what I have to do now....

GREAT watch!!! Love the colors!! Congrats on the first pickup on this color on the board!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> Well....*I know what I have to do now*....
> 
> GREAT watch!!! Love the colors!! Congrats on the first pickup on this color on the board!!


I'm guessing that's something like....

.....something something.....something...something......(but most importantly, ending with)...BUY A CAMO MUDMASTER!! :-d:-!


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

CONGRATS!!! That's a beauty!!!!!



Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks!! I had a feeling you 'might' like it!! hahahaha :-d
> 
> A few more pics that give a better view of the dial:


----------



## bells0 (Mar 15, 2007)

Newbie alert. Dropped in yesterday for a very good price via the bay. Not sure what the stance is with warranty, there was a warranty booklet with it. Do you get a stamped card from an official seller?

Happy anywho, is a beast!


----------



## bells0 (Mar 15, 2007)

DP, sorry.


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Very.nice shots! Very nice watch! Wondering if the original mudmaster could order the camo strap somewhere? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

tam pak yu said:


> Very.nice shots! Very nice watch! Wondering if the original mudmaster could order the camo strap somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


The strap "might" be available at some point from pacparts.com. (as long as this watch is an international release, it should be)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

We need another photo or two in this thread, so......

*What's THIS???? Why, it looks like a, like a.....bag, or maybe...........maybe even a BASKET??????!!!
*



*So, I guess what we have here......(are you ready??).....is......*



*.....a BASKET of DEPLOYABLES!!!!!* (for wrist deployments!) :-d:-d:-d:-d (those of you not following U.S. politics might not get this..:-d)



:-d:-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


>


Man I might have to get one of these!! Great pick up and thanks for the photos!!


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bells0 (Mar 15, 2007)

They call me Mellow Yellow.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 is the best Modern MudMaster to date, looks superb in the flesh and better still on the wrist. ABC functions are typical Casio centric, equally fast & accurate. My other MudMaster (GWG-1000-1A3) has served superbly on two trips to Papua New Guinea, very much liking Casio`s take on the analogue ABC with the big "G" b-)









Q-6


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Camo on camo....yes, it's a camo Terrible Towel!! :-d

Mudmaster camo is not quite the same - but that's probably a good thing! ;-)


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Seattle (Jul 8, 2008)

Dig the yellow, got a yellow strap with a red one on "forever back order". I did an OD camo job on the bezel of my green strap MM with the thought of doing a yellow and red camo bezel as well (to match the straps).
So far have not been able to find a yellow that works well. Finding it hard to cover the black bezel with yellow without going to thick. Nevertheless, my yellow strap with the yellow writing on the bezel actual looks pretty good.Plus the green MM has a yellow function indicator.
Thanks for sharing the great pic!



bells0 said:


> They call me Mellow Yellow.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The last is a very important portion of my life...


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> The last is a very important portion of my life...


What a nice place to live having all the Italian V12 beasts passing full throtte ur city!!!!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

I posted this picture before in the G-Shock with suit thread. I love this picture and I think this thread can't get enough Mudmaster pictures so here it is:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I find this picture very representative


----------



## firewatch44 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Trying to get some work done at 3am

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

Maharishi Collab. :skull:


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

fcasoli said:


> I find this picture very representative


Desert camo all the way brother!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

My 4th Master of Mud!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> My 4th Master of Mud!


i would love to see all ur 4 beauties in a group pic


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> i would love to see all ur 4 beauties in a group pic


I've been thinking of doing that - will gather them together soon!


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

Time4playnow that first picture is the moneyshot! The light and angle is perfect.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)

Trying out the zoom on my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Tried one in Macy's nyc and may be my next g and it is big look at it dwarfing a pretty chunky dive watch


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Nice Prometheus, Mike.

That G has your name on it though.


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello MUDMASTER owners,

Just picked up a GWG1000-1A9 tonight. I guess you could say this purchase qualifies me as "impulsive" because I only became aware of the model _*yesterday*_! This will be my third or fourth G. I currently use a 15 year old Pathfinder on a daily basis. Knock on wood.

I understand these watches are pretty big. That's a good thing because once my wife finds out I've bought another watch I'm going to have use it to hide behind as things fly at me! 

Photos follow when I get the watch.


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

FeltZ4 said:


> Hello MUDMASTER owners,
> 
> Just picked up a GWG1000-1A9 tonight. I guess you could say this purchase qualifies me as "impulsive" because I only became aware of the model _*yesterday*_! This will be my third or fourth G. I currently use a 15 year old Pathfinder on a daily basis. Knock on wood.
> 
> ...


The 'impulsive' description is dependent on how long it took between discovering the watch & hitting 'place order'. :think:

This is F17 ... more than 5 minutes is not considered impulsive. :-d :-! It's a well thought out purchasing decision. :-!

Work on your reflexes ... no sense scratching the watch when you can use your head to block the projectiles ! :think: :-d


----------



## T-Freak (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

"Work on your reflexes ... no sense scratching the watch when you can use your head to block the projectiles ! :think: :-d"

Good point - what was I thinking? My reflexes are pretty fast to begin with.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Forum member Stavros had suggested that it would be nice to see a group shot of my Mudmasters.  Fortunately, I agreed! And he didn't even have to virtually twist my arm - I had already been thinking of doing that. It took me awhile to coordinate the schedules of the contracted armed guards needed to provide security by establishing a perimeter around the photo shoot. ;-)

So OUT all the Mudmasters came!! :-! Sadly, a group of local kids spied the group of them together, and they became frozen in place.....paralyzed with amazement, fear, and even delight!! Fortunately a nearby Cub Scout was able to provide First Aid. :-d

Here they are!! :-!:-!

[Warning: Prolonged viewing of the photos here and in this thread may result in an uncontrollable, compulsive desire to go to the nearest G-shock website and "pull the trigger" on at least one Mudmaster. This poses a serious danger to the viewer's wallet. (I should know!! :-d) In addition, it is advisable to wear a bib when viewing this thread, as involuntary drooling may occur, posing a threat to one's keyboard or laptop. If you have an infant, borrow his or her bib. Otherwise, one of your wife's scarves should do the trick.]


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Forum member Stavros had suggested that it would be nice to see a group shot of my Mudmasters.  Fortunately, I agreed! And he didn't even have to virtually twist my arm - I had already been thinking of doing that. It took me awhile to coordinate the schedules of the contracted armed guards needed to provide security by establishing a perimeter around the photo shoot. ;-)
> 
> So OUT all the Mudmasters came!! :-! Sadly, a group of local kids spied the group of them together, and they became frozen in place.....paralyzed with amazement, fear, and even delight!! Fortunately a nearby Cub Scout was able to provide First Aid. :-d
> 
> ...


OMG 
My coffee just fell down i almost feel off my chair too.
Jaws down hats off
Damn iam really wet now.wait is it me talking now?
I normally control my emotions
Oh well guess what...i cannot when seeing these amazingly shooted and displayed beauties.
Best 4 MMs colourways for me period.
Having also a black and yellow strap as replacememlnt ones to make swaps its the full package.

What should i do?Pretend i dont need anything more?Unregister from the forum?LOL
I most propably will be staring at those photos for the rest of my day
Thanks for taking the shots .Enjoy them


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the same group, minus the Maharishi...

so I APPROVE!

Beautiful watches!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I have the same group, minus the Maharishi...
> 
> so I APPROVE!
> 
> Beautiful watches!


Thats something easily fixed LOL
Now Maharishi inventory is 16 make them 15


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

STavros78 said:


> Thats something easily fixed LOL
> Now Maharishi inventory is 16 make them 15


For some reason that model just doesn't do it for me.

I'm much more inclined to add the yellow, actually.


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Unfortunately Time4PlayNow has already flipped the yellow, otherwise there would have been 5 mudmasters for show at the same time and it would have garnered even more chaos from the crowd!

Let me fill the void here with my humble one-only mudmaster and entice others to buy one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I like the darker buttons/markers/hands scheme on the yellow one. 

The red and green ones that I have with the bright white markers are a bit much. I think the MM just looks better with the gray and cream markers.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ I like the darker buttons/markers/hands scheme on the yellow one.
> 
> The red and green ones that I have with the bright white markers are a bit much. I think the MM just looks better with the gray and cream markers.


One thing the bright white markers are good for, is incredible lume!! Last night, for kicks, I charged up my Maharishi, and my red MM, and put them side-by-side. Wow, the difference was incredible. The Maharishi's 12, 3, 6, and 9 were visible, but not 'bright.' By comparison, the red MM's lume was very very bright!! (about the same as on the green, I think) The time could actually be read across the room!

I have to try this with my Camo as well. I would guess that the grey-ish markers don't shine as brightly..

Despite the poor lume on the Maharishi, I still love it. If it didn't have a light, that might be a problem. But it does, so it isn't.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Desert in the night


----------



## jhunter3 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry if this is off-topic or addressed elsewhere (didn't find it), but I'm wondering if the black strap is available separately? I'm interested in the white hands/markers and black strap. I don't seem to see that combo offered out-of-the box.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

jhunter3 said:


> Sorry if this is off-topic or addressed elsewhere (didn't find it), but I'm wondering if the black strap is available separately? I'm interested in the white hands/markers and black strap. I don't seem to see that combo offered out-of-the box.


Yes it is Sir. u can find the major strap colours as replaceent parts meaning Red Yellow olive green and black


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Now it's camo (#1), green (#2), and red (#3).

I love these watches.


----------



## hexonxonx (Sep 3, 2012)

My watch got delivered today. Earliest I have ever gotten a package delivered by UPS which is why I usually prefer Saturday delivery. That is the thickest manual I have ever seen included with a G-Shock yet. I did have to go through it to figure out how to set most of the settings. It's a big watch, fits comfortable on my wrist. I'm gonna love this watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The manual is in, what, six languages?


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

I love my


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving the Mudmaster!! :-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> Loving the Mudmaster!! :-!


Hi T4P, what your favorite? What can you wear for one month without to desire others? 
Ciao


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> Hi T4P, what your favorite? What can you wear for one month without to desire others?
> Ciao


Hi fcasoli - it's very hard to pick a favorite, but my top two right now are the Maharishi and the Camo MMs! I'm wearing the Maharishi more right now since it is the more recent pickup. But I like the Camo very very much as well. 

That said, I also like the red and green ones too. All of the MMs are great!! :-!

p.s. I don't think I could wear any watch for an entire month without wanting to wear a different one! I change watches multiple times per day, usually. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A few more....


----------



## FeltZ4 (Nov 14, 2015)

Boy you guys take great photos.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

I have question regarding the brightness of the digital screen. It seems in some pics and videos that the display numerals are brighter on some than others. Is this a brightness that's adjustable? I'm sitting here in my living room and I can't see the digital with just house lamps. Of course I'm using the illuminator button, but would rather have brighter digital display.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

gaizka said:


> I have question regarding the brightness of the digital screen. It seems in some pics and videos that the display numerals are brighter on some than others. Is this a brightness that's adjustable? I'm sitting here in my living room and I can't see the digital with just house lamps. Of course I'm using the illuminator button, but would rather have brighter digital display.


You cannot set the brightness, but the digital display is legible in all conditions, more than the negative display you can know in Rangeman, for example.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

fcasoli said:


> You cannot set the brightness, but the digital display is legible in all conditions, more than the negative display you can know in Rangeman, for example.


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

I like that one with the Tan Camo band, but I REALLY want the GWG-1000-1A3 with the Green band. I like the face better with it's yellow markings. The best price I have found is at a site called www.onedigitals.com for $448.00. Has anyone ever heard of this site?


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

What about the next Mudmaster? After Desert and Maharishi? 
Orange Camouflage Band? Cyan? White?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> What about the next Mudmaster? After Desert and Maharishi?
> Orange Camouflage Band? Cyan? White?


Well, personally I think my MM collection is stopping at 4. But then again, I would have said this when I had 3 as well - until the Maharishi came along. So feel free to disregard. :-d

I think we've seen enough camo lately. (don't get me wrong, I LOVE the Camo MM, and the Maharishi) I just think it can be overdone. A white strap or off-white might be nice looking, but probably not real practical for a MUD-master... ;-):-d

A dark navy might look great!! :think:


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

Keep em coming guys ! Im loving it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

Red rescue


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## RossL (Apr 23, 2011)

Camo peaking out while on a hike the other day.


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

gaizka said:


>


I think your crown may be unscrewed.

The red crown ring should be normally only visible with the crown unscrewed.

I'm just trying to be nice by pointing it out, because I understand (info from another thread) that you just got this watch recently.

Great watch!


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

WES51 said:


> I think your crown may be unscrewed.
> 
> The red crown ring should be normally only visible with the crown unscrewed.
> 
> ...


Whoa! You are right! I thought it was screwed down completely but alas not. Good thing I didn't do any heavy water immersion.
Thanks!!


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

Love the Maharishi Orange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

I freaking love that dude, looks sick.


RossL said:


> Camo peaking out while on a hike the other day.
> 
> View attachment 10043954


----------



## RossL (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks! It turned out a lot better than I thought when I took it


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Sorry for hijacking the thread dont want to be off topic on purpose just not to open a single thread for this
Can any of the fellow Mudmaster owners post some size comparison pics with a Mudmaster and a GA-100 or GA-110 or GD-100 or GD-120?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> Sorry for hijacking the thread dont want to be off topic on purpose just not to open a single thread for this
> Can any of the fellow Mudmaster owners post some size comparison pics with a Mudmaster and a GA-100 or GA-110 or GD-100 or GD-120?
> Thanks in advance


Just got this GA-100MM-8A Stavros, here are a few comparison pics... 

Note that in these wrist shots, the Mudmaster was locked onto the wrist, while the GA-100 was not. IMO if both were buckled onto the wrist side-by-side, the Mudmaster would look a little bigger by comparison than it does in these pics. (my wrist, er maybe my ARM, is not big enough to do that!)


----------



## Mbaulfinger (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks T4P, nice size comparison shots. I have a GA100 to compare with. I was thinking that the mud master was closer to the size of the gravity master. Gravity master is current favorite in my collection due to it large size!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Mbaulfinger said:


> Thanks T4P, nice size comparison shots. I have a GA100 to compare with. I was thinking that the mud master was closer to the size of the gravity master. Gravity master is current favorite in my collection due to it large size!


No problem. Actually, I think the MM is closer in size to the GPW. (The GPW, I'm sure, is still much larger in lug-to-lug length, and probably a bit larger in case diameter too...) The pics I posted with the GA100 are slightly deceiving, I think.

Here are some actual measurements:

*** EDIT: curiosity got the better of me, so I had to measure my GPW also! Turns out, the MM is actually LARGER in some respects!!

width, at widest point:
MM - 56mm
GA100 - 51mm
GPW - 55mm

distance, 10-4 (over buttons):
MM - 54mm
GA100 - 51mm
GPW - 51mm

thickness:
MM - 17mm
GA100 - 15mm
GPW - 18mm

L-to-L, from centerpoint of each lug screw to the other:
MM - 50mm
GA100 - 43mm
GPW - 53mm

crystal diameter:
MM - 33mm
GA100 - 33mm
GPW - 34mm


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just got this GA-100MM-8A Stavros, here are a few comparison pics...
> 
> Note that in these wrist shots, the Mudmaster was locked onto the wrist, while the GA-100 was not. IMO if both were buckled onto the wrist side-by-side, the Mudmaster would look a little bigger by comparison than it does in these pics. (my wrist, er maybe my ARM, is not big enough to do that!)


Hello!!!!!
Thank u very much for replying in my call for the comparison pics.it really helped me a lot understand what "beasts" in term of size i will be waiting to see hahahahahahaha
Congrats for the awesome marble GA isnt it a beauty? i also love the kinda same fading pattern in the hour/minute hands.
Thanks again much, i appreciate it


----------



## rl168 (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi All, I am thinking of getting a GWG-1000RD-4A. Is there a good online place to purchase the watch? I am in the US and currently just looking at either amazon or ebay. Thanks!


----------



## BadCow (Feb 27, 2015)

I found a site that has the Casio G-Shock MudMaster GWG-1000-1A3 (green strap) for $448.00, www.onedigitals.com is the site name. Has anyone here ever heard of this site or have experience with them? It seems that they are located in Australia. The price seems too good to be true, and you know what that usually means.


----------



## Djhyper66 (May 1, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> No problem. Actually, I think the MM is closer in size to the GPW. (The GPW, I'm sure, is still much larger in lug-to-lug length, and probably a bit larger in case diameter too...) The pics I posted with the GA100 are slightly deceiving, I think.
> 
> Here are some actual measurements:
> 
> ...










from my Instagram post comparing the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







first day wearing new mudmaster!!!


----------



## JohnQFord (Oct 17, 2014)

rl168 said:


> Hi All, I am thinking of getting a GWG-1000RD-4A. Is there a good online place to purchase the watch? I am in the US and currently just looking at either amazon or ebay. Thanks!


Fellow forum member Robotaz has his for sale & it appears to still be available:

FS: Casio G-Shock Mudmaster - $475


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnQFord said:


> Fellow forum member Robotaz has his for sale & it appears to still be available:
> 
> FS: Casio G-Shock Mudmaster - $475


I'm just not wearing it and need to make room. Might get the yellow down the road, but need to pay off a massive influx from Black Friday.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

sq01 said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow, semaphores. Remind me of the days when I was still studying all that. :-d


----------



## rl168 (Mar 10, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I'm just not wearing it and need to make room. Might get the yellow down the road, but need to pay off a massive influx from Black Friday.


That is a good price but the pics of the Maharishi model is really calling out to me and I know I can only pick one, this is going to be tough...


----------



## rl168 (Mar 10, 2006)

Is the mudmaster too big for a 6.5 inch wrist? My GWN1000 is perfect on my wrist. I would like to get the maharishi model but am concern it might be too big for me, would hate to spend that kind of money and found out it is too big.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

rl168 said:


> Is the mudmaster too big for a 6.5 inch wrist? My GWN1000 is perfect on my wrist. I would like to get the maharishi model but am concern it might be too big for me, would hate to spend that kind of money and found out it is too big.


The Gulfmaster wear better than Mudmaster, the big difference is in thickness. My wrist is like your and the result is a big watch but comfortable but important dimension...


----------



## PropThePolecat (Aug 17, 2013)

Freezer test on the behalf of another member here! Worked perfectly after being left 1,5 hours in the freezer. Temps around -18C.


----------



## rl168 (Mar 10, 2006)

fcasoli said:


> The Gulfmaster wear better than Mudmaster, the big difference is in thickness. My wrist is like your and the result is a big watch but comfortable but important dimension...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

PropThePolecat said:


> Freezer test on the behalf of another member here! Worked perfectly after being left 1,5 hours in the freezer. Temps around -18C.
> 
> View attachment 10200410
> 
> ...


That is awesome! Dipped in water or anything prior?


----------



## PropThePolecat (Aug 17, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> That is awesome! Dipped in water or anything prior?


Nope. I think it's frozen condensation from the sudden temperature variation.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

I bet you my rangeman can give your mudy's a run for their money

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yuv1611 said:


> I bet you my rangeman can give your mudy's a run for their money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Let's see a couple of pics from the freezer for good measure. We need to be sure.


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Let's see a couple of pics from the freezer for good measure. We need to be sure.


Not that strong of a run lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

yuv1611 said:


> Not that strong of a run lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


LOL


----------



## laylow (Feb 17, 2010)

Does the mudman count???

















This use to be my "work on stuff" watch.. I'm going to have it refurbished by Casio

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

^i would say no since the thread title says mudmasters not mudmans

one for the festive season


----------



## laylow (Feb 17, 2010)

Guess I need to get on then....

Sent from my XT897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

Just received my Maharishi. I love it. The orange is not overwhelming at all.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Glockcubed said:


> Just received my Maharishi. I love it. The orange is not overwhelming at all.
> View attachment 10260402


Nice! Congrats

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

My Mudmaster in the Bronx. It's a great watch

Thom


----------



## Tenere Monster (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

thomlad54 said:


> My Mudmaster in the Bronx. It's a great watch
> 
> Thom


Great watch, great camo cap (I have one brand Garmin), great job for people, great all!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thomlad and Tenere, great pics! Thank you for sharing! Mudmasters in the real world for sure.


----------



## Tenere Monster (Dec 23, 2016)

Couple from today


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Desert and sand


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Camo on Camo


----------



## pikemartin (Feb 21, 2017)

does anyone have a pic of the Maharishi at night with and without the back light off? I've looked everywhere


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

pikemartin said:


> does anyone have a pic of the Maharishi at night with and without the back light off? I've looked everywhere


NOT everywhere. ;-) Your phrase "..without the back light off" is strange - so you want to see it WITH the backlight ON???

In any case, here are both, below:

New Maharishi collab on the way! - Page 13 - with the backlight ON

New Maharishi collab on the way! - Page 10 - with backlight OFF


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

And the first Camo Maharishi is a fact LoL
Ok i prefer the oem strap and the all black for the Maharishi but its sure something different....


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I like it better with the camo strap.


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Prefer oem strap as well, partially because of the difference in hardware (silver vs. black).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> I like it better with the camo strap.


The desert one or the oem are u refering to?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

IMO the Maharishi looks best with a dark-colored strap - either the OEM or the black. This really sets off the orange dial and makes it pop. I like the OEM strap so much that I'll probably never change mine! :-d


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

STavros78 said:


> The desert one or the oem are u refering to?


Maharishi on camo.


----------



## Medic1013 (Sep 17, 2009)

Some of the photography make the watches look sexier than they already are.


----------



## Yawsailong (Mar 29, 2017)

I own my mudmaster for about 3 month now. So far I am very happy with it. Last weekend participated in a mudrun. That is some kind of Spartan race. At first I intended to use my (cheaper) 5610 as a stopwatch. My girlfriend actually convinced me to bring the mudmaster to the Mud.
I was afraid to damage my new watch. I mean this it's a really tough race. Lots of mud. Hard surfaces where you can scratch the watch on. Mud and sand which into the tiniest openings oh the watch. I might scratch the glass when I try to clear it to check the time.
O boy I was so wrong... I mean all the above mentioned thing happened BUT my mudmaster had no trouble whatsoever taking this beating. Even if I search in bright daylight for any damages, battle scars or scratches -> none to be found.
One of my big concerns was that sand would enter the button cylinder.That whenever I would press them after the race I would hear and feel the sand there. BUT when Casio write mud resistant they actually mean mud proof. 

Respect Casio for making a watch that tough


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

1A3 on camo strap:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## g17 (Oct 8, 2010)

Need to buy a second MH , lol


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

g17 said:


> View attachment 11365490
> Need to buy a second MH , lol


Where in Brazil did it snow?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

STavros78 said:


> Where in Brazil did it snow?


São Joaquim maybe? But it's autumn now there isn't it ?


----------



## g17 (Oct 8, 2010)

Never, lol. I was at Wrightwood. Good trip, BTW. 
Actually, in Brazil, there are few places in south that sometimes have a little chilly that We call snow, when happens. That was not the case.


----------



## g17 (Oct 8, 2010)

You are right. I guess last year in Sao Joaquim there were some snow flakes. But for now, as you said, it is autumn. So no way that is going to happen.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

g17 said:


> Never, lol. I was at Wrightwood. Good trip, BTW.
> Actually, in Brazil, there are few places in south that sometimes have a little chilly that We call snow, when happens. That was not the case.


Haha ok thats why i asked i ve been to Brazil and i couldnt imagine that this country will face snow ever LOL


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

My half day old GB MM. Can't stop looking at it, although I had MM with green band for a while, another color combination makes it very different. It's like getting a watch that you know everything about and know every detail but with different view. Like when you see how it looks when someone else wears it. I think from now on I would get GB's! That gets my vote.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

ZJAZZ said:


> My half day old GB MM. Can't stop looking at it, although I had MM with green band for a while, another color combination makes it very different. It's like getting a watch that you know everything about and know every detail but with different view. Like when you see how it looks when someone else wears it. I think from now on I would get GB's! That gets my vote.:-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 11526698
> 
> ...


I used this version one year ago, no long time, I love it, looks John Player Special, I do not like the ring with cities, too splendid, opaque black could be better, in all versions.... The band and buttons are fantastic


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

These MudMasters are nice!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

How about a Mudman


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

VERY NICE!!!



WIS_Chronomaster said:


> How about a Mudman


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi (Jan 13, 2010)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> How about a Mudman











thread is mudmaster, not mudman
you need this one https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/show-me-your-mudman-1174418.html


----------



## Ragna (Oct 5, 2016)

soulbridgemedia said:


> thread is mudmaster, not mudman


Cant they be brothers of Mud ?


----------



## ZJAZZ (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks! That's really interesting to see how everyone's tastes are different. That gold ring with cities is what making me absolutely love this color combination. For me it defines the borders and difference between the resin case and dial, and makes dial pop much more than on the regular black version, also making it kind of 3D looking because you can notice the depth of dial more when ring is different color. And can't agree more with you on the amazing color buttons and band clasp. This is my favorite MM to date.



fcasoli said:


> I used this version one year ago, no long time, I love it, looks John Player Special, I do not like the ring with cities, too splendid, opaque black could be better, in all versions.... The band and buttons are fantastic


----------



## arbet0 (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## GeSte (Aug 1, 2014)

Just walked up Helvellyn, Lake District! :-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Take attention to the graph, the Maharishi is more defined, more pixels than the Desert, I have not changed default settings for barometer, could the sensor frequency be different to take the measurements?

Thanks


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

fcasoli said:


> Take attention to the graph, the Maharishi is more defined, more pixels than the Desert, I have not changed default settings for barometer, could the sensor frequency be different to take the measurements?
> 
> Thanks


This is because the Maharishi is the best MM colourway LOL just kidding would like to hear opinions on that as well


----------



## arbet0 (Apr 25, 2017)

my best one


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

fcasoli said:


> Take attention to the graph, the Maharishi is more defined, more pixels than the Desert, I have not changed default settings for barometer, could the sensor frequency be different to take the measurements?
> 
> Thanks


I don't know, but I noticed another interesting phenomena involving the Maharishi the other day..

I had the Maharishi and another Mudmaster (the 1A3) in my safe for awhile. When that happens, normally - in fact I'd say always - the Baro graph does not update properly because it is not exposed to the ambient air pressure. So the result is that you will either see no dots on the graph, or a very small number of dots but not in any recognizable pattern. Then once the MM has been removed from the safe for some period of time, the Baro graph will update normally again.

Well the other day when I removed those two, the 1A3's graph was next to non-existent as described above. The Maharishi's though, was THERE and looked pretty much the same as the baro graphs on my other Gs/Protreks that were already outside of my safe! Could the Maharishi's Baro sensor somehow be more sensitive than those of other MMs??? Why would one MM in a safe have a fully complete Baro graph while another MM had a very incomplete one???

These are the questions that will keep us up at night. :-d


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know, but I noticed another interesting phenomena involving the Maharishi the other day..
> 
> I had the Maharishi and another Mudmaster (the 1A3) in my safe for awhile. When that happens, normally - in fact I'd say always - the Baro graph does not update properly because it is not exposed to the ambient air pressure. So the result is that you will either see no dots on the graph, or a very small number of dots but not in any recognizable pattern. Then once the MM has been removed from the safe for some period of time, the Baro graph will update normally again.
> 
> ...


I suppose the software running inside the Maharishi, is different


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know, but I noticed another interesting phenomena involving the Maharishi the other day..
> 
> I had the Maharishi and another Mudmaster (the 1A3) in my safe for awhile. When that happens, normally - in fact I'd say always - the Baro graph does not update properly because it is not exposed to the ambient air pressure. So the result is that you will either see no dots on the graph, or a very small number of dots but not in any recognizable pattern. Then once the MM has been removed from the safe for some period of time, the Baro graph will update normally again.
> 
> ...


So you dont believe me when i say that Maharishi MM is the best MM made? LOL hahahahahahaahahahha


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> So you dont believe me when i say that Maharishi MM is the best MM made? LOL hahahahahahaahahahha


Well of course I believe you! :-d I think what we have here Stavros, is direct EVIDENCE that your opinion is 100% FACT!! :-d:-d:-d



fcasoli said:


> I suppose the software running inside the Maharishi, is different


Maybe Casio has made incremental improvements to the Baro sensor.... And since the Maharishi is the latest Mudmaster, maybe it has seen these improvements.

Truthfully I'm not convinced yet that a couple of informal observations prove anything, but I'm going to check the Maharishi again against other MMs in my safe a couple times, to see what I notice.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey Casio helloooo are u here???
This is how the Desert Camo should be released at first place

Amazing match of the strap and the dial.My new favourite.Again pics dont do justice


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

STavros78 said:


> Hey Casio helloooo are u here???
> This is how the Desert Camo should be released at first place
> 
> Amazing match of the strap and the dial.My new favourite.Again pics dont do justice
> ...


Is that a GWG-1000-1 base with the camo swapped to it? If so - I NEED THAT FOR MINE!!!! Looks GREAT!! Well done!! Now where can I get the strap!!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

brvheart said:


> Is that a GWG-1000-1 base with the camo swapped to it? If so - I NEED THAT FOR MINE!!!! Looks GREAT!! Well done!! Now where can I get the strap!!


Υes Sir its the 1A MM dial with a swap to camo strap rather than the OEM black one.Really trust me pics dont do justice.once u make the swap u will be amazed of the final result and how well balanced the colour matching are
Thanks for ur warm comment:-!


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


>


There is no way you shall be allowed to leave it as is without zooming out a bit more.


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

WES51 said:


> There is no way you shall be allowed to leave it as is without zooming out a bit more.


Have a rescue red strap inbound from tixtok but here is the car the dash goes to


----------



## bym007 (Nov 4, 2016)

My 1AE as it sits right now.










Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jomar (Aug 4, 2016)

Here is my orange


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Now that's a profile...


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Have a rescue red strap inbound from tixtok but here is the car the dash goes to


Mike,
Great car.
+1 on the steering wheel.


----------



## bym007 (Nov 4, 2016)

Finally, I mustered up the courage to change the straps on my 1AE.










Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

bym007 said:


> Finally, I mustered up the courage to change the straps on my 1AE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted the yellow they only had rescue red when I ordered looks great


----------



## bym007 (Nov 4, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I wanted the yellow they only had rescue red when I ordered looks great


Down here, they only had the yellow and rescue red in stock. I took the last yellow.


----------



## bym007 (Nov 4, 2016)

MikeCfromLI said:


> I wanted the yellow they only had rescue red when I ordered looks great


Yes it does look good, however, yellow colour makes it very flashy.


----------



## bym007 (Nov 4, 2016)

Nonetheless, I still wore it to work. 









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

New strap I know have this red and green


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

So yesterday, I dropped this bad boy onto a glass-topped end table from 1-2 feet above, and it landed FACE DOWN with a big CLANG. :rodekaart:rodekaart:-x:-xo| IMMEDIATELY, I checked to see if the TABLE was okay! ;-):-d:-d The table top survived. (It goes without saying, so did this beast!!)


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

36 hours inhand and loving it!


----------



## Spyharpy (Jun 17, 2012)

New arrival, my 7th Mud.


----------



## arcata (Mar 15, 2007)

Beautiful watch but still haven't made my mind up about it yet.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the green 1A3 MM that I RE-bought after foolishly selling my other one just a week earlier... :rodekaarto|:-d:-d





Here is the black 1A3 MM, on a camo strap, with bullbars, and brown rubber, 22mm Isofrane strap keepers:







And here is the Maharishi Mudmaster again, just because it's photogenic:


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Stap changes


----------



## IndianaFuzz (May 4, 2018)

T-Freak said:


>


This is the best picture of this whole thread! Shows this watch is truly a master of the MUD! Let's see some more pics of our MM's earning their name. I need to get working on creating some adequate submissions to this quest.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

IndianaFuzz said:


> This is the best picture of this whole thread! Shows this watch is truly a master of the MUD! Let's see some more pics of our MM's earning their name. I need to get working on creating some adequate submissions to this quest.


I agree that's a great pic. But I think that somewhere in this thread, Piowa posted a pic of his MM with mud all over it from actual use - from mountain biking! That, IMO, even beats this pic because his watch was actually used under those conditions, rather than just placed in a pile of mud. :-d

Anyhow, here's another pic of a MM that is NOT muddy! ;-) This is a recent pickup of mine, the GWG-1000-1A1.


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I agree that's a great pic. But I think that somewhere in this thread, Piowa posted a pic of his MM with mud all over it from actual use - from mountain biking! That, IMO, even beats this pic because his watch was actually used under those conditions, rather than just placed in a pile of mud. :-d
> 
> Anyhow, here's another pic of a MM that is NOT muddy! ;-) This is a recent pickup of mine, the GWG-1000-1A1.


If I was going to pick up another GWG, that would definitely be the one. Looks great on you as well TPN! Wear it in good health my friend.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brvheart said:


> If I was going to pick up another GWG, that would definitely be the one. Looks great on you as well TPN! Wear it in good health my friend.


Thanks man! BTW, it is now my ONLY GWG Mudmaster. ;-)

I like it a lot! Very stealthy - and huge. Gotta have at least one g-shock that fits that mould. ;-):-!


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_GWG-1000-1A3 _


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

The GWG-1000 Mudmaster is still one of the best Gs ever made.


----------



## KagetheWatch (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

New arrival....first Mud....trying to see if it will overthrow the GW5000 square


----------



## KagetheWatch (Mar 10, 2017)

Loved the orange one so much got the Burton Special

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Arunkulfi (Sep 10, 2019)

Cheers my new purchase


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone have wrist shots of the GGB model and GWG models? Trying to see how much bigger the GwG is. Paper specs are not very telling


----------



## KagetheWatch (Mar 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have wrist shots of the GGB model and GWG models? Trying to see how much bigger the GwG is. Paper specs are not very telling


I can post side by side after work. I'm home about 3pm EST in the U.S.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KagetheWatch said:


> I can post side by side after work. I'm home about 3pm EST in the U.S.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! No rush though, whenever you can would be great.


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have wrist shots of the GGB model and GWG models? Trying to see how much bigger the GwG is. Paper specs are not very telling


Here you go:









Another one:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JUSTACPA said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Another one:


Thank you. They look very comparable there.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

tissotgirl said:


> View attachment 15353821


Now _that's_ muddy!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does anyone have wrist shots of the GGB model and GWG models? Trying to see how much bigger the GwG is. Paper specs are not very telling


A few older shots...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> A few older shots...


Thank you. So it is sizable but not like I'm losing a lot if I changed to the smaller version.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thank you. So it is sizable but not like I'm losing a lot if I changed to the smaller version.


A few Mudmaster shots from my girlfriends collection ...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

GWG-1000


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Glad to add this into my collection!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful @Davetay and welcome aboard  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

New.....

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegaman21 (Feb 16, 2021)

Brand new buddy


----------

